# Bern Union or Allston (helmets) - anyone ride with either?



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

I think my first choice would be the Allston, followed by the Union (non MIPS I think). They don't mention these helmets as being specifically for xc / downhill or otherwise... but why couldn't I use one? Anyone ride with one?

I also like that I can get a liner for winter use (or use my ski helmet ).

Bern Unlimited


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I've ordered one of these.

I'll post a review after a few rides.


----------

